# Pop Up Fenster in NOF 7?



## Becci (15. Mai 2004)

Wer kann mir den Code für das Einfügen eines Pop up Fensters auf meiner Bilderseite für Net Objekts Fusion 7 geben.

Und zwar möchte ich das wenn man ein Bild anklickt ein extra Fenster geöffnet wird und der user das Bild dann in normal größe erhält.

Danke


----------



## paby (13. Juni 2004)

da gibt es ein sehr nettes tutorial, das deine wünsche erfüllen sollte...

http://www.kochbuch-popup.hajoundanja.de/

viel spaß damit - paby


----------

